# Samples, samples everwhere!



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Do any of you keep track of how many samples you've read? I have a little notebook that I carry everywhere with me, and one thing I have been using it for is to keep track of what samples I've read. I have two lists -- very simply titled "Yes" and "No" -- and I list books by whether I liked the sample enough to buy the book or not.

I just got my very first Chase Amazon $25 gift card, so I went to my little notebook to see what book(s) I would treat myself to, and I counted up the books on each list. Here are the totals (since 9/4, when my Kindle arrived)

No --  49
Yes -- 89

So I've gone through amost 140 samples! And that's in addition to the books I've read both on my Kindle and in dead tree version.

Anyone else keeping track? I would be interested to see if my numbers are "normal" or "high" or "low".

Now, of course, this isn't getting me any closer to figuring out which of those 89 books I'm actually going to purchase!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've never counted how many samples I've gone through. I download them as I find them. When I read through them, I just delete the ones I donn't like. I keep the ones I do like until I buy the book.

I do however have about 9 pages of samples, and maybe 1/2 of them are "keepers" and the other half haven't been read yet.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting Khabita. I have read many samples, if I don't like I delete them , if I like them I keep them. I wish I had kept up with the number I've read.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know how many samples I've already read, but I do know that there are more samples than I care to count sitting on my Kindle waiting to be read!  (I know it's way more than I've actually read.)  My method is that I grab the sample when something tickles my fancy or is recommended.  When I get around to reading the sample, I decide yea or nay.  If I'm interested in reading it later, I go to the Kindle store and put it on my Save For Later list.  Either way, the sample then gets deleted.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I never downloaded a sample. I still do it like I did when I bought the paper books, I read the description, if it sounds good then I download it. -Only ran across a couple that I ended up not liking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the sample feature.  It will save me  a lot of head aches in the future.  I have a bunch ready to read.  All I need is my Kindle.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I might have to give it a try and see how I like it. My husband will probably think I am downloading the book twice now.ha.ha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a lot better than buying a book that looks good and then finding out you hate it.  It's cheaper anyway.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My friend figure out she could order samples on my Kindle, so now she's been downloading a bunch of sample for me to read. She also downloads a couple for herself. I haven't even started on them...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love samples. When anyone suggests a book to me, I immediately download a sample. That way, I don't have to worry about a piece of paper or remembering the name of the book. I have even downloaded samples of books that sound real iffy, figuring if a friend is taking the time to suggest them, I can certainly invest a few minutes of my time to read a page or two and see what I think.

I have samples on here I'll probably never get around to reading, but they are there in case I ever do. LOL

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I rarely d/l samples.  I just love doing the research on the books I am considering.  I read the description, look at the reviews and go to the authors' websites. I also check the authors that I normally read because a lot of them talk about the books that they are reading. I have pick up some new books that way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've only downloaded one sample and that's because I was desperate to entertain a four year old.  

It was so cool, though.  First, children's books, then I think the next category was age, and she picked animals, then animals were divided into even more categories and we ended up with farm animals, finally sampling Janoose the Goose.  

I never bought it.  I wasn't about to spend $8 just to keep her happy in the car for 10 minutes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I never bought it. I wasn't about to spend $8 just to keep her happy in the car for 10 minutes.


It sounds like the sampling did the job!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I sample just about every book that interests me. I've only rejected a few, mainly because of the evil T formatting....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sampling is one of my favorite things about the Kindle. I have no idea how many I have downloaded. I delete the ones that don't interest me. Never kept count.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also love the samples but I am selective with these, almost as much as when I choose a book. I just finished my 2nd book on my K and have I think 3 Samples downloaded. It is very exciting to me to be able to now go and make my next choice. By only allowing myself to choose a new book after I finish the one I am reading, it gives me extra incentive to read more. I also do not want to read samples till I finish my book... I really don't want to be distracted from what I am reading at all. I am amazed by people that can read more than one book at a time, I do not get that at all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I also do not want to read the sample till I finish... I really don't want to be distracted from what I am reading at all.


It's the same as the author putting a chapter for the next book at the end of the one you're reading. When I read that sample chapter, I tend to forget if I've actually read the book. I stopped reading those end/beginning chapters. Too confusing for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Do any of you keep track of how many samples you've read?


I haven't read any of the samples I've downloaded yet, too busy on Kindleboards!!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't read any of the samples I've downloaded yet, too busy on Kindleboards!!
> 
> Betsy


LOL... I know what you mean. I have noticed that KindleBoards has greatly decreased my reading time!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Everytime someone recommends a book or author, I come on here and go to amazon and if the book looks good I will download the sample from the computer to the Kindle, that way I don't have to write down anything (I loose paper).

If I like the sample I will buy the book later on; but I have to ask Harvey 'if I download the sample through this website, when I buy the book through the sample with 0ne-click, if he will get the credit?' Otherwise I will just go back online through here and buy the book...haven't used the one click yet because I want Harvey to get all credits for my Amazon purchases of anything I buy there so I start my Amazon shopping through clicking on the amazon book link at the botton of this page.

I have about 7 kindle pages of free books and samples but I am only reading the one book now (The Treasure Of La Malinche by Jeffry S Hepple) before I read any other book. BUT, when I am at the dentist or somewhere else I have a short wait, I will read a sample book and I finish it in about the time it takes to get called in for my appointment.

I hope this made sense, it is a busy and LOUD Monday morning here at the shop...lots of chatter already and I can't hear myself think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> Everytime someone recommends a book or author, I come on here and go to amazon and if the book looks good I will download the sample from the computer to the Kindle, that way I don't have to write down anything (I lose paper).
> 
> If I like the sample I will buy the book later on; but I have to ask Harvey 'if I download the sample through this website, when I buy the book through the sample with 0ne-click, if he will get the credit?'


I asked this question too, and Harvey said he didn't think he got credit for buying through the sample, but was going to check.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am pretty sure you will have to go back through the boards to Amazon to order the book if you want Harvey to get credit.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I asked this question too, and Harvey said he didn't think he got credit for buying through the sample, but was going to check.Betsy


Just to be on the safe side from now on, I will download samples with Kindle for the fun of it, and all actual purchases will go through this website. Thanks Betsy and Angela.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sailor said:


> Just to be on the safe side from now on, I will download samples with Kindle for the fun of it, and all actual purchases will go through this website. Thanks Betsy and Angela.


That's wonderful. Thank you Sailor.

Just to clarify (for everyone)...when you link to Amazon from here, via a book or whatever, the code for Kindleboards is in the URL, which connects to Harvey's affiliate status thus giving him credit. If you buy a book from your Kindle, that code won't be there.

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I can already tell. I'm going to be a


Spoiler



sample whore


. It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochik I agree with you, I can only read one book at a time. I tried two when I received my Kindle but felt I didn't enjoy either as much as when I read one at a time. It can become very confusing.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Octochik I agree with you, I can only read one book at a time. I tried two when I received my Kindle but felt I didn't enjoy either as much as when I read one at a time. It can become very confusing.
> 
> Linda


I used to have 4-6 books going at one time, but with the Kindle I don't find myself doing that. I think the reason I may have had so many going before is I would lay one down and then find another and pick it up!! With the Kindle, everytime I pick it up I go back to the same book! It hasn't stopped me from downloading samples though... I just haven't read any of them yet!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I can already tell. I'm going to be a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL! I already am!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Samples are wonderful time fillers. Also, they are great for demonstrating how Whispernet works to others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Samples are wonderful time fillers. Also, they are great for demonstrating how Whispernet works to others.


That is how I plan on using them..

Pick a book, any book!

Harry Potter

um no it has to be a book from an author that doesn't have their head up their butt.

ok ummm duma key?

Ok watch..(go to kindle store via kindle get sample of duma key sent)

BAM! tah dah!

OMG that's so cool!

or something like that


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... I know what you mean. I have noticed that KindleBoards has greatly decreased my reading time!


*Same here!!! That said, I have loads of samples to get through. I am one of those people who read more than one book at a time, however, I find myself going through a sample or two instead of starting another book...so I guess it's a good thing for me as it still gives me a break from whatever book I'm reading. I find it extremely helpful when I only have a few minutes to read...it's great that I don't have to get caught up in my book and have to put it down after a couple of minutes *


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, I admit it - I am a Sample Junkie.  I absolutely adore this feature of the Kindle.  I am now a bed-ridden shut-in (no joke) and this awesome sample feature is the closest I'll ever again come to being able to just pull a book off the shelf in a bookstore or library and read off a chap or two to decide if I want to buy/borrow it.

My only problem (if you could call it that) is I've had my precious Kin just 10 days now and EVERY SINGLE SAMPLE I've read - save just one - has resulted in my purchasing the book.

The sample feature is like a teaser peep show or something.  Once I get a peek I must see it all!!  

And I know I'm not the only one, eh?

-X-


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Xia said:


> My only problem (if you could call it that) is I've had my precious Kin just 10 days now and EVERY SINGLE SAMPLE I've read - save just one - has resulted in my purchasing the book.
> 
> -X-


*LOL Xia...you may not want to sample for a while then...you're going to go broke *


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

You know, they could just give Kindles away and still make a fortune on the book sales.  Once they get the contracts and the rights to the books, they have very little over head out side of the wireless charges.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You know, they could just give Kindles away and still make a fortune on the book sales. Once they get the contracts and the rights to the books, they have very little over head out side of the wireless charges.


*So true!!! I've bought more books from the recommendations here...stuff that I normally wouldn't read but enjoyed from the sample ;-p*


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL Xia...you may not want to sample for a while then...you're going to go broke *


Yep - but TOO LATE.  I've now got about 60 amazon samples downloaded. The best I can do at this point is... try not to read them! Ack!

Actually, I am currently reading 3 books and 1 mag (and this board!) simultaneously. So, thankfully, I'm only finding time enough to read about 1 sample every 3-4 days. (Whew! Not broke yet...)

Oh, I am so most certainly hooked on this new fangled Kindle contraption thingy. (Also hopelessly hooked on this Kindle board.)

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Yep - but TOO LATE.  I've now got about 60 amazon samples downloaded. The best I can do at this point is... try not to read them! Ack!
> 
> Actually, I am currently reading 3 books and 1 mag (and this board!) simultaneously. So, thankfully, I'm only finding time enough to read about 1 sample every 3-4 days. (Whew! Not broke yet...)
> 
> ...


Hey, Xia, sounds like you're putting the Kindle and Kindleboards to good use!

Betsy


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Xia, sounds like you're putting the Kindle and Kindleboards to good use!
> 
> Betsy


YessireeBob, er, Betsy, to that!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I enjoy the samples. They have saved me from making the mistake of buying a couple of books.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Xia said:


> Okay, I admit it - I am a Sample Junkie. I absolutely adore this feature of the Kindle. I am now a bed-ridden shut-in (no joke) and this awesome sample feature is the closest I'll ever again come to being able to just pull a book off the shelf in a bookstore or library and read off a chap or two to decide if I want to buy/borrow it.
> -X-


Hi Xia,

I hope you get to feeling better soon, I will say a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

sailor said:


> Hi Xia,
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better soon, I will say a prayer for you tonight.


Goodness, thank you, Sailor, that is very, very kind of you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *So true!!! I've bought more books from the recommendations here...stuff that I normally wouldn't read but enjoyed from the sample ;-p*


I'm afraid to see just how many samples I have downloaded! 2 days ago its was 3 pages worth... I haven't checked since then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I'm afraid to see just how many samples I have downloaded! 2 days ago its was 3 pages worth... I haven't checked since then.


I have no idea how many samples...not as many as ya'll. I'm either buying the book or putting it on my wishlist. Plus, I'm sort of leaving the boards here as a giant wish list!

Angela--you're almost there!!! Two more!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

What? Please explain this part, I don't understand hat you mean. Use little words, thanks.



> Plus, I'm sort of leaving the boards here as a giant wish list!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> What? Please explain this part, I don't understand hat you mean. Use little words, thanks.


Meaning I can check the boards anytime and get great recommendations! I've hardly heard about a book hear that I haven't wanted!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh ok, it looked like you meant you were leaving the forum.  I was confuzzeled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Oh ok, it looked like you meant you were leaving the forum. I was confuzzeled.


Yes I can see where I didn't say that well. I think I'm getting a cold! 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm almost embarrassed to say how many samples I have on Serenity, I use that feature so much. But I only download them after reading descriptions and reviews and deciding it's something I may be interested in, and thus use it as kind of my ongoing wishlist.  Then when I get around to it, I'll read a sample and then buy the book if I like it enough. Haven't kept track of how many I've rejected, but not many. One problem is that I keep buying other books that I *know* I want without ever getting samples, so a lot of the samples keep piling up, unread.  The other problem is that I tend to like to read series, so many samples are not "buy-one" type of books -- if I like one, it may have 2 or 4 or 8 others in the series waiting behind it unseen. LOL

Oh, and um, I have..... ~260 samples at the moment.


----------

